

Y Combinator: Part of Why They’re Smart - rantfoil
http://how2livelife.blogspot.com/2008/02/ycombinator-part-of-why-theyre-smart.html

======
pg
We'd be unlikely to own 6% of a co that got bought for $10m. We'd probably
have been diluted down to 4% or so by later investors.

And there are actually a fair number of schleps. As work goes, the effort is
somewhere between a regular job and running a startup.

